# Yamaha Snowblower Plow Blade attachement



## YamaNewf

Anyone know where to buy a blower plow blade attachment as featured in this vid? Doubtful it's available anywhere on this side of the pond. The machine in this vid ( YS1070 ) is the Japanese version of the YS1028J. I'd love to have one of these to double as my drift cutter but also allow me to get my plow on for those quick clean ups. Apparently saves fuel as well.


----------



## YSHSfan

Don't know where to get one like the one in the video, but another New Yamaha owner had a plow on his Yammie that he rigged up.
On another take there is a company here in US that sell "plow blade attachments" for several snowblower models.

Slush Plow | Snow Blower Accessories | Snow Blower Attachment for removing Slush and Sleet


----------



## 524SWE

gotta love that video, 10+ minutes, overly dramatic presenter, LMAO! the plow looks like a worthwhile accessory for a lot of people I just find the Japs so amusing in their presentations sometimes. used to go to the motorcycle dealer shows, they were always so over the top even when the new bike was nothing more than "new and improved graphics"


----------



## drmerdp

What a clever idea to have it basically double as a bucket extender. Then just drop down and plow. I'd love that for my Honda.


----------

